# Lokführerstreik



## kiestumpe (14 November 2007)

Hallo,

da die Diskussion ja grad sehr anregend läuft, möcht ich hier ein neues Fass aufmachen (halt mich aber erst mal zurück)

Nur kurz: Ich hab Verständnis für die Lokführer und gebe auch zu etwas Schadenfreude über die Bahnvorstände.


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 November 2007)

hallo,
lang genug wurden die löhne gedrückt, richtig so, die vorstände haben auch nicht maßvoll ihre gehälter erhöht. und wenn man das hilflose gehampel und gesabbel der bahnsprecherin ansieht und hört, kann ich mir das schmunzeln nicht verkneiffen.


----------



## argv_user (14 November 2007)

Gerade im Angesicht des anvisierten Börsenganges der Bahn AG
ist es für die Lokführer höchste Zeit, etwas zu unternehmen.

Schließlich leben wir im Kapitalismus!

Die Piloten haben es vorgemacht...


----------



## himbeergeist (14 November 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> ........höchste Zeit, etwas zu unternehmen.
> 
> Schließlich leben wir im Kapitalismus!
> 
> Die Piloten haben es vorgemacht...


 
 genau, mal sehen wann wir vom technischen "Hilfsverein" dran sind.
Ich bin für den Streik und schließe mich der Meinung meiner Vorredner an.

Frank


----------



## gingele (14 November 2007)

Das die Lokführer das Recht haben zu streiken ist auch voll in Ordnung, ihre Forderungen auch, da nicht die großen Vorstände immer mehr verdienen sondern die dafür arbeiten sollten auch was vom Kuchen abkriegen sollten. Leider wird das eben auf dem Rücken der Bürger ausgetragen die völlig machtlos sind und auf den Zug angewiesen sind und das find ich die Sauerei daran. Also nicht das ich gegen die Lokfürer bin, ich finde nur die GDL und die DB sollten sich endlich mal einigen.


----------



## Hermann (14 November 2007)

ich finde gut das sie ihre forderungen mit sehr viel nachdruck durchboxen wollen,
aber wenn die kunden nicht von a nach b kommen merkt die bahn am schnellsten das sie handeln müssen,da es eigentlich eine frechheit ist das leute die die gleiche arbeit machen unterschiedliche gehälter bekommen bei Gleicher qualifikation.
mal schauen was bei rauskommt, ich gönns den jungs das sie mehr gehalt bekommen und nicht das die bahn länger durchhält als die streikkassen der gdl...

ich bin gespannt was passiert wenn sie den streik hier beenden und nix passiert und sie dann in den unbefristeten streik treten


----------



## zotos (14 November 2007)

Im Zusammenhang mit dem Streik habe ich einen Bericht über den Güterverkehr der DB gesehen. Da kann man nur noch den Kopf schütteln. Die Lokführer sollten nicht nur mehr Lohn sondern die Entlassung der Führungsebene fordern.

Es ging darum das viele Firmen gerne ihre Produkte via Zug befördern würden bzw. noch stärker darauf setzen möchten. Aber die Kapazität ist einfach nicht mehr vorhanden. Da die DB das Streckennetz (die mal mit Steuergeldern gebaut wurden) lieber verrotten lässt damit man keine so großen Verpflichtungen in den Büchern stehen hat (das macht man so wenn man an die Börse will). Die Ford Werke haben sich beschwert das zu wenig Waggons für den Autotransport vorhanden sind und die vorhandenen noch in einem schlechten Zustand sind.

Die Folge sind immer mehr LKWs auf den Straßen. Dank der Autobahn Maut hat der Staat ja auch was dran.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 November 2007)

Den Nahverkehr und denn Fernverkehr lahmzulegen,
das verstehe ich ja noch. Aber beim Güterverkehr 
ist der gesamtwirtschaftliche Schaden unverhältnis-
mäßig hoch, dort halte ich die Streiks für überzogen.

Und meinsten Firmen ist wohl piepegal, wie die Teile
von A nach B kommen, Hauptsache schnell und 
kostengünstig. Also wird immer noch mehr auf in 
osteuropa angemeldete LKWs verladen, deren Fahrer
für einen Hungerlohn malochen.


----------



## Oberchefe (14 November 2007)

> Den Nahverkehr und denn Fernverkehr lahmzulegen,
> das verstehe ich ja noch.


 
Den Nahverkehr lahmzulegen bringt nichts, das sind überwiegend Pendler, die haben die Monatskarte bereits bezahlt, das tut der Bahn verhältnismäßig wenig weh. Fernverkehr schon eher, aber am meisten tut der Güterverkehr weh, also lohnt sich da am Besten zu streiken.


----------



## MSB (14 November 2007)

Zu der Güterverkehr-Geschichte,
als das anging hieß es ja, das bei entsprechender Dauer, div. Automobilkonzerne
evtl. die Produktion lahmlegen müssen, weil Sie die Autos ja nicht vom Hof bekommen,
bzw. das bisschen Teile-Lager ja ratz fatz leer sein würde.

Wer würde den Autmobilkonzernen eigentlich einen evtl. Produktionsausfall bezahlen?
Weil in der Branche kostet das ja richtig Geld.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## marlob (14 November 2007)

Wegen Produktionsausfall, ich denke mal das die das nicht bezahlt bekommen. 
Audi hat heute auch schon die erste Schicht ausfallen lassen.
Siehe rp-online
Meine Meinung zu den Lokführern. Also das die mehr Geld verdienen sollen, sehe ich auch ein. Aber doch nicht gleich 31% mehr (dieser Wert wird zumindest immer in der Presse genannt)
Wie lässt sich so eine Lohnerhöhung rechtfertigen?


----------



## zotos (14 November 2007)

Die Ausfälle in der Industrie durch den Streik sind echt dramatisch. Die "Heilige Kuh" Automobilindustrie ist denke ich da aber nicht über zu bewerten da man hier ja noch mit LWKs noch etwas abdämpfen kann. Ich denke das Stahlwerke, Kraftwerke und die Chemie Industrie deutlich stärker an die Bahn gebunden sind.

Zeigt es doch aber auch wie wichtig die Arbeit dieser Menschen ist.

Zu den 31 Prozent. Ich habe heute auf n-tv einen Vertreter der GDL gesehen der gesagt hat in den Punkten Lohn und Arbeitszeit wäre man ja zu Verhandlungen bereit aber man bestehe auf den [SIZE=-1]eigenständigen Tarifvertrag und da würde der DB-Vorstand sich dagegen stellen.

Ich vermute mal das der Arbeitskampf lang dauern wird. 
[/SIZE]


----------



## M_o_t (15 November 2007)

Hi,

bei den 31% sollten die auch erwähnen was das in absolut Werten sind. Mein Wissensstand ist mal das ein verbeamteter Lokführer ca 700€ mehr bekommt als ein Angestellter. Ob das dann fair ist???


Gruß
Silke


----------



## maxi (15 November 2007)

1. zu der Verschelchterung der Sachen.
Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr ein Auto bei VW bestellt und auch 60% davon agezahlt. Also hatte mir eines aus den Pool ausgesucht, Fahrgestellnummer etc. in den Kauffertrag usw.
Bei der Lieferung von Wolsburg nach München haben die bei der Bahn das Auto kaputt gemacht. Die Aufbereiterfirma meinte, glaube Jägerland Süd war das, dass dies immer häufiger vor kommt. 

2. Ich kenne eine Lockführer, 27 oder 28 Jahre, 2 Kinder, verheiratet.
Er wohnt neben München und verdient etwa 1300 nett / Monat.
Das ist für München, einige kennen die Verhältnisse hier ja, wirklich lachhaft. (Mitpreise hier langsam jenseits von Gut und Böse). Der hat jeden Monat mit Rechnungen zu kämpfen und ständig wirkliche Sorgen um Geld. Der wenn mal am Wochende ein Bier trinken gehen will muss er sich überlegen ob er sich 1 oder 2 Bier leisten kann, seien Frau, die im Mutterschutz ist und sich auch noch um ihren schwer kranken Vater kümmert und nichts dafür bekommt, natürlich genauso.
1300 netto, für jemanden mit Famile, der Schicht und auch Wochenende etc. arbeiten muss, ist wirklich lachhaft im Münchner Umland. Das würde mir, als Single nicht mal alleine reichen um überdie Runden zu kommen.
Die 30% Lohnvorderung finde ich nicht übertrieben, wenn man sich deren Momentansituation anschaut. 
Seiner Aussage nach würden die nun Streiken bis zum Samtnimmerleinstag, da er ansonsten sich nun eh nach eien anderen Beruf umsehen muss um seien Famile ernähren zu können.
Meine Verständniss hat er.

3. Bahn AG
Wie soll das funktionieren? Ist der Mehdorn und einige Politiker besoffen?
Wer mit Verstand sollte den da schon Anteile kaufen? Selbt ein Volldep würde sich keien Bahn Aktien aufschatzen lassen.
Wollen die das Streckennetz und die dazugehörige Wartung auch verhökern?
Beste Beispiel war England, wo es durch die Folgen der Privatisierung nahzu zum erliegen des Schienenverkehrs kahm.


----------



## Exmexx (15 November 2007)

So nun muss ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Bitte schlagt mich.

Ein Lokführer bekommt lt. Aussage GDL-Chef 1500€ netto. Dies soll lt. Aussage Hr. Schell in Zukunft nicht mehr passieren.

Hallo mal ganz im Ernst, ich halte 1500€ für extrem viel Geld, grad wenn ich mir die Voraussetzungen anschaue die nötig sind um Lokführer zu werden. Die sollen grad mal in den Osten schauen, da gehen studierte Leute mit 10 Berufserfahrung mit weniger nach Hause.
Und das Argument das ein Lokführer große Verantwortung hat, lass ich auch nicht gelten. Die hat jeder von uns!
Und grad als Gegenbeispiel die LKW-Fahrer die haben meines Erachtens eine größere Verantwortung, haben mehr Stress und gehen mit weit weniger nach Hause. 
Wenn den Lokführer die Kohle bei der Bahn zu wenig ist, sollen sie doch zu einer der vielen Privatbahnen gehen, mal sehen ob sie da mehr verdienen. 

So und ich sehe jetzt wieder 2 Tage lang so ein rotes Ding wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue.


----------



## maxi (15 November 2007)

Gehe mal nach München oder Hamburg udn schaue wie wit du mit deinen 1500 Euro kommst.

Miete Apartment im letzten Lochca. 500 Euro.
Miete 2,5 Zimemr Wohnung 850-900 Euro
+ Nebenkosten 140 Euro.
Meite 3,5 - 4 Zimmer Wohnung für Familie um die 1000 Euro + 200 Nebenkosten.

Kann dir gerne eien wilkürliche Seite aus dem Mietmarkt Scannen und zuschicken.

KFZ weisst du ja selbst was es kostet.
Dann hast du noch ADAC, Private Haftpflicht, Rechtschutzversicherungen usw. zu zahlen.

Hier kostet ein Günstiges Bier 2,70 Euro in einer Wirtschaft. ansonsten so 3,50 in Lokalen. Im Osten gobt es teils für 1,70 Euro das Bier.
Genauso sieht es mit dem Essen aus.
Kleidung ist hier auch teurer. 

Dann komtm dazu wenn du ein Kleinkind hast, das ist ja der hammer was die an Kosten verursachen. 

-

Ich habe  früher auch so gedacht, als Single ist es mal nicht schlimm wenns zum Monatsende nicht Reicht mit dem Geld, da hat man halt weniger gegessen oder sich bei Mama, Oma usw. durchgeschnorrt. Oder anstelle aus zu gehen dich mit paar halben udn nen Kanten zum Kumpel eingesachet.

Mit Kindern geht das nicht, gerade bei kleinen geht täglich viel oben Rein und auch unten wieder raus.


----------



## Exmexx (15 November 2007)

Du ich bin momentan in München.

Aus Dresden gekommen. Der unterschied zwischen den Preisen ist schon lang nicht mehr. 

Die Preise im Osten sind genauso. Kinder gibt es auch. Autos auch. Und das Bier kostet genauso viel!


----------



## repök (15 November 2007)

Wenn das so stimmt, was auf rp-online so geschrieben steht, dann weiss ich nicht warum es in deutschland noch lokführer gibt. 1700 ist echt nix. 

Zu den 30% kann man doch nur sagen, dass da vorher gepennt wurde.


----------



## zotos (15 November 2007)

Also Nettolöhne zu vergleichen finde ich totalen Blödsinn. Da man immer noch die Lohnsteuerklasse berücksichtigen muss.



Exmexx schrieb:


> ...
> Die sollen grad mal in den Osten schauen, da gehen studierte Leute mit 10 Berufserfahrung mit weniger nach Hause.
> ...



Da hast Du Recht Harz IV ist deutlich weniger als 1500€ ;o)

Für alle die es interessiert: http://www.lohnspiegel.org/


----------



## OHGN (15 November 2007)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Hallo mal ganz im Ernst, ich halte 1500€ für extrem viel Geld, grad wenn ich mir die Voraussetzungen anschaue die nötig sind um Lokführer zu werden. Die sollen grad mal in den Osten schauen, da gehen studierte Leute mit 10 Berufserfahrung mit weniger nach Hause.


Wo sollen wir denn da hinkommen, wenn keiner mehr für eine bessere Bezahlung kämpft, nur weil es anderswo Menschen gibt die ja für sooo viel weniger Geld arbeiten müssen.
Ich habe letztens in einer Fernsehsendung einen Bericht gesehen, wo eine Frau irgrndwo in der Lausitz jeden Tag 120km zur Arbeit fahren muß, bei einem Bruttoarbeitslohn von ca.400 € im Monat und 8 Std. am Tag. Da das ganze ja nicht mal Ansatzweise zum Leben reicht muß sie sich noch Stütze vom Sozialamt holen. Aber sie ist ja "_so glücklich einen Job zu haben und von der Gesellschaft gebraucht zu werden_". In der Sendung wurde das als positive Einstellung bewertet, aber ich bin der Meinung dass solche Leute Schläge verdient haben.

Also der Lokführerstreik hat meine volle Zustimmung!


----------



## repök (15 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also Nettolöhne zu vergleichen finde ich totalen Blödsinn. Da man immer noch die Lohnsteuerklasse berücksichtigen muss.


 
Also auf der Seite stand irgendwas von 1743 Brutto + Schichtzuschlag.


----------



## zotos (15 November 2007)

@repök: Danke für die Klarstellung das Du von Brutto + Schichtzuschlage geschrieben hast. Aber mein Kommentar hat sich auf die Aussagen bezogen:



maxi schrieb:


> ...
> 2. Ich kenne eine Lockführer, 27 oder 28 Jahre, 2 Kinder, verheiratet.
> Er wohnt neben München und verdient etwa 1300 nett / Monat.
> ...





Exmexx schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Lokführer bekommt lt. Aussage GDL-Chef 1500€ netto.
> ...




Nichts gegen die Beiträge, aber bei der Angabe von Löhnen finde ich das sich Bruttolöhne einfacher vergleichen lassen.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 November 2007)

Hmmmm, ist doch immer wieder eine interessante Frage, wer mit wieviel Geld wie gerecht entlohnt ist ...

?  oder :twisted: oder  oder  ?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hmmmm, ist doch immer wieder eine interessante Frage, wer mit wieviel Geld wie gerecht entlohnt ist ...



Ja. Einerseits freue mich zwar auch über einen guten 
Haarschnitt für 14 EUR (20 Min.), aber andererseits, 
wie kann man davon leben?


----------



## Perfektionist (15 November 2007)

@ Herrn Bäurle:
für den Salonbetreiber ists ja recht auskömmlich ...


----------



## zotos (15 November 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja. Einerseits freue mich zwar auch über einen guten
> Haarschnitt für 14 EUR (20 Min.), aber andererseits,
> wie kann man davon leben?



14€/20 Min -> 42€/h 
Dieser Wert ist zwar nicht super. Aber ich denke das es Kundinnen gibt die diese Wert in die Höhe treiben. Gerade bei nicht so Arbeitsintensiven aber Zeitaufwändigen Prozeduren (Färben, Tönen, Dauerwelle, usw.) ist denke ich die Gewinnspanne wieder etwas besser.
Perfekt vom Perfektionist erkannt und dargestellt ist dies: " für den Salonbetreiber ists ja recht auskömmlich ..."

Das der Preiskampf im Friseur Handwerk wie bei fast allen Handwerkern hart sind, steht außer Frage. Auch das die trotz oder bedingt durch Dumpinglöhne die Schwarzarbeit in den Bereichen recht groß ist sollte einem zu denken geben.

Zu den Lokführern: 
Denke ich das Repök es auf den Punkt gebracht hat.


repök schrieb:


> ...
> Zu den 30% kann man doch nur sagen, dass da vorher gepennt wurde.



Die fühlten sich nicht nur unterbezahlt sondern auch noch schlecht von der Gewerkschaft vertreten. Die Folge ist das man eine eigene Gewerkschaft gründet und versucht mit diese Missstände auszuräumen. Daher fordern die ja auch einen eigenständigen Tarifvertrag.


----------



## afk (15 November 2007)

Wieviel Lohn wenig, ausreichend oder viel ist, ist IMHO von der subjektiven Betrachtungsweise abhängig, da können wir hier solange drüber diskutieren wie wir wollen. Viel bedenklicher finde ich den Trend, daß einzelne Berufsgruppen eines Unternehmens versuchen, sich von der restlichen Belegschaft abzusetzen und dafür Ihre Schlüsselstellung nutzen (zuerst die Piloten, dann die Krankenhausärzte, jetzt die Lokführer, ...). Die GDL stößt dabei ja nicht nur auf den Widerstand der Bahn, auch die anderen, bei der Bahn aktiven Gewerkschaften sind ja auch gegen einen extra Tarifvertrag, denn andere Berufsgruppen sind nun mal auf gemeinsames Handeln der Belegschaft angewiesen. Der öffentliche Druck, den z.B. ein Streik der Schaffner auslösen würde, wäre ja wohl vergleichsweise gering bis gar nicht vorhanden.



zotos schrieb:


> Die fühlten sich nicht nur unterbezahlt sondern auch noch schlecht von der Gewerkschaft vertreten. Die Folge ist das man eine eigene Gewerkschaft gründet und versucht mit diese Missstände auszuräumen. Daher fordern die ja auch einen eigenständigen Tarifvertrag.





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gewerkschaft Deutscher Lokomotivführer wurde 1867 als Verein Deutscher Lokomotivführer (VDL) gegründet und betrachtet sich damit als älteste deutsche Gewerkschaft.


Da würde ich schon sagen, das die GDL dann wohl die Gewerkschaft war, die die Lokführer schlecht vertreten hat, falls das überhaupt der Fall war. Ich wage allerdings zu bezweifeln, daß die Lokführer im gesamten Lohngefüge der Bahn um 30% schlechter dastehen, als der ganze Rest ...


Gruß Axel


----------



## zotos (15 November 2007)

afk schrieb:


> ...
> Da würde ich schon sagen, das die GDL dann wohl die Gewerkschaft war, die die Lokführer schlecht vertreten hat.
> ...



Ich habe mich im Begriff vertan. 


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Verweis auf unvereinbare tarifpolitische Ziele löste sich die GDL im Juli 2002 aus der _Tarifgemeinschaft_ der Deutschen Bahn, die sie bis dahin mit der gleichfalls zum dbb beamtenbund und tarifunion gehörenden GDBA sowie der DGB-Gewerkschaft Transnet bildete.[4] Im November 2002 scheiterte ein Ergänzungstarifvertrag, der bis zu 18 zusätzliche unbezahlte Schichten pro Jahr bei DB Regio vorsah, am Widerstand der GDL.



Man löst sich also aus der Tarifgemeinschaft. Und versucht einen eigenen Tarifvertrag zu erlangen.

Ich halte das für ein legitimes Mittel.

Wenn man sich durch die Anderen Gewerkschaften schlecht vertreten fühlt muss man eben selbst aktiv werden.


----------



## Tobi P. (15 November 2007)

Exmexx schrieb:


> Hallo mal ganz im Ernst, ich halte 1500€ für extrem viel Geld, grad wenn ich mir die Voraussetzungen anschaue die nötig sind um Lokführer zu werden.




1500€ ist nichts in einer Zeit, in der die Preise jeden Tag weiter steigen. Die Lokführer sollen von mir aus streiken bis die Geldsäcke im Vorstand in ihrer Gruft verfaulen!
Unsere Abgeordnetenschmarotzer wollen doch auch wieder mehr Geld, also warum sollen die was bekommen und die Lokführer nicht? Die arbeiten immerhin zumindest für ihr Geld statt den ganzen Tag lang nur Scheisse zu produzieren!


Gruß Tobi


----------



## afk (15 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Man löst sich also aus der Tarifgemeinschaft. Und versucht einen eigenen Tarifvertrag zu erlangen.
> 
> Ich halte das für ein legitimes Mittel.


Natürlich ist dieses Mittel rechtlich nich zu beanstanden. Trotzdem bin ich persönlich der Meinung, daß sich Gewerkschaften in einer Tarifgemeinschaft erst einmal untereinander einig werden sollten, um dann gemeinsam mit dem AG über die gemeinsamen Interessen verhandeln sollten.



zotos schrieb:


> Wenn man sich durch die Anderen Gewerkschaften schlecht vertreten fühlt muss man eben selbst aktiv werden.


Auch in der Tarifgemeinschaft war immer noch die GDL für die Vertretung der Interessen ihrer Mitglieder verantwortlich.


Gruß Axel


----------



## Crossbones (15 November 2007)

Mich stört ja ein wenig das mir nicht eindeutig klar was ein Lokführer verdient. 
Sind es jetzt Brutto- oder Nettobeträge. Ich bin auch der Meinung das bei einer Betrachtung nur das Brutto Gehalt zu vergleichen ist.

Für mich ist ein Lokführer mit einem Facharbeiter zu vergleich und sollte ein dementsprechendes Gehalt bekommen. 
30% auf einmal ist ein Unding. 30% in den nächsten 3-4 Jahren wären ok wenn das Gehalt wirklich so schlecht ist wie es teils geschrieben wird.

Die Schlichter sollten übrigens keine Aufwandsentschädigung bekommen.


----------



## Ralle (15 November 2007)

Crossbones schrieb:


> Mich stört ja ein wenig das mir nicht eindeutig klar was ein Lokführer verdient.
> Sind es jetzt Brutto- oder Nettobeträge. Ich bin auch der Meinung das bei einer Betrachtung nur das Brutto Gehalt zu vergleichen ist.
> 
> Für mich ist ein Lokführer mit einem Facharbeiter zu vergleich und sollte ein dementsprechendes Gehalt bekommen.
> ...



Ach na ja, die GDL ist ja verhandlungsbereit und Trommeln gehörte schon immer zum Handwerk . 30% verlangen und 10 bekommen, kennen wir doch, oder?
Die Bundestags-Assis können sich doch auch locker mal fast 10% gönnen, den Rentnern stellen sie freundlicherweise vielleicht 1% in Aussicht. Moral ist bei uns doch längst von höchster Stelle abgeschafft.
Ich hoffe nur, die Lokführer ziehen das jetzt endlich komplett und konsequent durch, dann haben wir es hinter uns. Das Hin und Her geht mir langsam doch auf die Ei...


----------



## RMA (15 November 2007)

> Wieviel Lohn wenig, ausreichend oder viel ist, ist IMHO von der subjektiven Betrachtungsweise abhängig, da können wir hier solange drüber diskutieren wie wir wollen. Viel bedenklicher finde ich den Trend, daß einzelne Berufsgruppen eines Unternehmens versuchen, sich von der restlichen Belegschaft abzusetzen und dafür Ihre Schlüsselstellung nutzen (zuerst die Piloten, dann die Krankenhausärzte, jetzt die Lokführer, ...).


 
Das Problem ist wenn der Erfolg solche Gruppen Schule macht. Wo das führt haben wir England in den '70er Jahren gesehen - und auch was unweigerlich folgt!


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 November 2007)

hallo,
gute idee, wenn alle betriebselektriker streiken, mal sehen was dann passiert.


----------



## zotos (16 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> gute idee, wenn alle betriebselektriker streiken, mal sehen was dann passiert.



Nein das wäre ein Wirtschaftliche Katastrophe!
Der Betreiber der Kaffeeautomaten würde wohl bankrott gehen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 November 2007)

Ich versuche mir eine eigene Meinung zum Thema zu bilden, jedoch gelingt es mir nicht so richtig. Was verdient so ein Lock-Kutscher denn nun wirklich Brutto? 1700,-€ wären schon etwas wenig, obwohl andererseits viele Berufstätige von so einem Lohn nur träumen. Gewerkschaftlich zu streiken ist relativ einfach, alle machen mit, frei nach dem Motto "gemeinsam sind wir stark". Die Masse der Streikenden übt massiv Druck aus. Was machen denn die vielen kleinen Leute, die kein Streikrecht haben? Richtig, sie machen ihren schlecht bezahlten Aschenputtelshop und sind stolz darauf, Arbeit zu haben. Oder sie sind arbeitslos und vegetieren mit zwei Kindern und 180,-€ vor sich hin. Wenn ein Einzelner streiken würde, dann hätte ich Achtung, da dieser Einzelner gewisse Fähigkeiten hat, die dann entweder bezahlt werden oder auch nicht. Wenn nicht, dann hat er sich überschätzt und sein Job ist flöten. Aber in einer Gemeinschaft, wie nennt man das, Gewerkschaft?

Streiks sind Scheiße! Jeder Mitarbeiter in einem Unternehmen wünscht sich doch dass das Unternehmen beständig ist und im Idealfall einem bis zur Rente  ein Einkommen bietet, oder? Kann eigentlich jemand überblicken was so ein Lockführerstreik der Wirtschaft für eine Schaden anrichtet? Die Teuerungsrate der letzten Jahre ist wohl noch nicht hoch genug? Den ihren Führerhausschlaf bezahlen wir alle! Im Übrigen sollte es die Streiker schon mal nachdenklich stimmen dass manche Fahrten durch ausländische Lockführer besetzt worden sind :???: .

Den Ärtztestreik vor wenigen Jahren habe ich übrigens anders angesehen. 72h-Dienste können weder dem Patienten noch dem Artzt gut tun.

Was ist eigentlich wenn jetzt rein zufällig auch noch die Trucker den Brenner blockieren? Einfach mal so, weil sie sich benachteiligt fühlen? Oder die Krankenschwestern oder die Müllabfuhr, oder..?


Es kann natürlich auch durchaus sein dass ich als Ossi noch andere Ideale habe  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Tobi P. (17 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> gute idee, wenn alle betriebselektriker streiken, mal sehen was dann passiert



Wir kriegen mehr Aufträge weil die Firmen die Reparatur/Wartungsgeschichten fremdvergeben müssen


----------



## Question_mark (17 November 2007)

*Grins, die Werbung von Sixt ist immer gut*

Hallo,

na dann mal aktuell dazu (vom Streik der Lokführer profitieren ja letztendlich auch andere) :




Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## zotos (17 November 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ...
> Es kann natürlich auch durchaus sein dass ich als Ossi noch andere Ideale habe  .
> ...



Der Spruch ist IMHO daneben. 
Gerade in den neuen Bundesländern werden durch den Streiken doch die meisten Züge Lahmgelegt.

Der Grund dafür ist das doch das in den neuen Bundesländern so gut wie keine Lokführer im Beamten Status sind. In den alten Bundesländern sieht das anders aus. Die Beamten dürfen nicht streiken und bekommen mehr Lohn.

Variante 1: Wir könnten ja wieder alles zu VEBs machen, dann hätten wir die Probleme mit dem Streiken nicht mehr.

Variante 2: Wir könnten realisieren das wir im Kapitalismus leben. Der Chef hat recht wenn der Chef sagt 1700€ Brutto sind genug haben alle die Schnauze zu halten. In den USA haben viele Leute auch mehr als einen Job.

Das ganze Thema Löhne Brennt. Die Politiker streiten sich doch gerade über die Mindestlöhne.

Also es ist klar das es Marktpreise gibt. Man kann ein Produkt oder eine Dienstleistung nicht beliebig teuer machen um damit die Löhne auf ein hohes Niveau zu heben. Aber man muss sich vor Augen halten das es genug Löcher in den Betrieben gibt wo das Geld nur so weg läuft und verschwendet wird. Gerade wenn es um Löhne geht und man auf Subunternehmer oder Seelenhändler zurückgreift darf man nicht vergessen das dort ja noch mehr Leute von dem Geld leben wollen als wenn man es direkt seinen eigenen Leuten gibt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 November 2007)

Hallo zotos,



zotos schrieb:


> ..Variante 1: Wir könnten ja wieder alles zu VEBs machen, dann hätten wir die Probleme mit dem Streiken nicht mehr..


Stimmt. Eine funktionierenden Marktwirtschaft würde ich jedoch bevorzugen. Leider ist weder das eine noch das andere gegeben.



zotos schrieb:


> ..Variante 2: Wir könnten realisieren das wir im Kapitalismus leben. Der Chef hat recht wenn der Chef sagt 1700€ Brutto sind genug haben alle die Schnauze zu halten...


Ist das der Kapitalismus? Ist das Marktwirtschaft? Nein, es ist ein kranker Kapitailsmus und es ist eine kranke Marktwirtschaft! Es grenzt bereits an Feudalismus und Sklaverei. Das ist das eigentliche, grundlegende Problem, nicht nur in Deutschland. Würde die Marktwirtschaft funktionieren, so würden sich Fragen nach Mindestlöhnen erst garnicht stellen.

In vielen Firmen, insbesondere im Mittelstand, funktioniert es glücklicherweise noch. Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer ziehen an einem Strang. Es gibt sogar Chefs, die einem regelmässig eine Lohnerhöhung aufzwängen  .


Funktionierende Marktwirtschaft:
Wenn ein Arbeitnehmer wirklich in der Lage ist, sich besser vermarkten zu können, dann kann er es sich auch leisten mehr Lohn zu verlangen. Wenn er wirklich gut, wichtig, unersätzlich usw. ist, dann bekommt er auch mehr Lohn. Falls nicht, wird er sich nach einem besser bezahlten Job umsehen. Das gilt auch für einen Lokführer. Ist er nicht in der Lage, sich beser zu vermarkten, ja dann muss er zufrieden sein und seine Schnauze halten. Und wenn er sich nicht eine Wohnung in München City leisten kann, ja dann muss er sich halt mit weniger zufrieden geben. Das ist doch so in der Marktwirtschaft, oder?

Den Beamtenstatus würde ich mit sofortiger Wirkung abschaffen! Gleiches Recht für alle! Das man eine Erlaubnis zum Streiken braucht ist ansich schon kurios. In diesem Staat macht doch sonst auch jeder was er will.

Der GDL kann man keinen Vorwurf machen, sie macht ja nur von ihrem Recht gebrauch. Die Probleme liegen ganz woanders. Und diese Probleme werden durch Streiks nicht besser, die Wirtschaft leidet und wir alle haben es zu tragen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## kiestumpe (17 November 2007)

Der Hund liegt wohl schon in der Privatisierung der Bahn mit begraben. Deshalb traut sich da kein Politiker so richtig dran - und würd mal den Vorstand ausrangieren. Der ist auch nicht unersetzbar. 
Wenn ich solchen Schwachsinn lese, dass man Mannheim von der ICE-Schnelllstrecke abkoppelt und gleichzeitig mit immensem Aufwand in Stuttgart in Milliardengrab schaufelt wird mir übel ...


----------



## zotos (17 November 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> ...
> Das gilt auch für einen Lokführer. Ist er nicht in der Lage, sich beser zu vermarkten, ja dann muss er zufrieden sein und seine Schnauze halten.
> ...



Zum Vermarkten gehört nun mal auch dazu das man ein Gut oder eine Leistung rar macht. (Das ist wie mit den Siemens MMCs ;o)) 
Im Arbeitsleben ist z.B. ein Streik ein mittel dazu.


----------



## argv_user (17 November 2007)

Bleibt noch hinzuzufügen, dass es ja auch nicht unbedingt
viele Arbeitsalternativen für Lokführer gibt.


----------



## Ralle (17 November 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> Bleibt noch hinzuzufügen, dass es ja auch nicht unbedingt
> viele Arbeitsalternativen für Lokführer gibt.



Genau genommen nur eine und die ist extrem negativ belegt und war nur einmal zu vergeben.


----------



## argv_user (17 November 2007)

F: Kind, was willst Du einmal werden?

A: Pilot oder Lokführer...


----------



## nade (18 November 2007)

Woher kommt wohl die imense Teurungsrate? Hier im Lande wird doch schnell noch rausgeholt was rauszuholen ist, eh der Dollar crascht oder es richtig abgeht. Unsere Volksterroisten mischen sich ausnahmsweise nicht ein, weil sie ja eh seit der wiederangliederung der DDR ihre Rechte verwirkt und ans 2. Deutsche Reich zurück gegeben haben, was sie allerdings weiterhin handlungsunfähig halten, damit sie noch ihre Taschen füllen können.
Ich suche dahingehend immernoch das Land deutsch...
Und mit der Ausbeute die hier immer stärker betrieben wird, ist nur mal wieder nichts aus der Geschichte gelernt worden, weil es 1800 tuwwack in Frankreich da schonmal zu anfängen der Industriealisierung gekracht hatte.

Aber Mehdorn jucken ja die bisher ca 75Mio € Schaden nicht. Die Beamten verhindern ja den Totalausfall und wenn nicht Leiharbeiter mit Lockführerausbildung aus China, Rumänien, Russland, ... sind noch billiger und decken den Großteil der Ausfälle auch noch dazu ab.


----------



## Hesse (30 August 2021)

Nicht schon wieder nächste Woche ….. 
:-(

das geht doch immer nur zu Lasten unschuldiger …..


----------



## Heinileini (30 August 2021)

Hesse schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder nächste Woche …..


Weselsky ist geprägt durch die alte EisenbahnerWeisheit "die Weichen bleiben auf der Strecke" ... und bleibt hart ...


----------



## s_kraut (30 August 2021)

Wird Zeit die Eisenbahn zu automatisieren...können die Lokführer mal was interessantes lernen.


----------

